# Laich - Fisch oder Frosch?



## Ares (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

vor gut einer Woche habe ich im Teich Laich entdeckt. Da ich auf keinen Fall noch mehr Fischnachwuchs haben möchte, aber __ Frösche, Molch und Co. liebe, habe ich versucht den Laich aus dem Teich zu entfernen und habe ihn in einer Schale in meinen Pflanzenfilter gestellt. Je nach dem was sich hier entwickelt kommen sie dann da hinein oder auch nicht 
Habe gestern mal zwei von den Winzlingen rausgefischt und fotografiert. Kann hier schon jemand sagen was das wird? Ich tippe mal auf Kaulquappe - vielleicht Wunschdenken - aber welche?

Gruß

Sandra
Medium 30905 anzeigenMedium 30906 anzeigenMedium 30907 anzeigenMedium 30908 anzeigenMedium 30909 anzeigenMedium 30910 anzeigen


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2016)

Also ich würde sagen, Dein Wunsch ist in Erfüllung gegangen...


----------



## krallowa (14. Juni 2016)

Bei Fischen kenne ich nur, das sie am Anfang eine relativ gleichbreite Körperform haben, Quappen hingegen haben, wie auf deinen Bildern, diesen dicken Körper mit dünnem Schwanz.


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2016)

Achso, welche möchtest Du auch noch wissen. Meines Wissens haben Molch-Quappen die Kiemen aussen. Das sehe ich nicht. Und für Erdkröten ist es zu spät und die Farbe passt nicht. Die können wir also ausschließen...


----------



## Ares (14. Juni 2016)

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.

Froschlaich bzw. Krötenlaich ist doch normalerweise in einzelnen Gallertkugeln. Hier war einfach nur eine schleimige Masse, in der die weiß-braunen Kügelchen waren. Bisher waren alle Kaulquappen dunkel, diese sind sehr hell und extrem klein. Da werde ich mich wohl noch etwas gedulden müssen.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2016)

Guck mal Sandra, da kannst Du dich mal durcharbeiten:
http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/index.php


----------



## Ares (14. Juni 2016)

Da scheint mir ein Laubfrosch am wahrscheinlichsten. Wäre toll! Obwohl ich hier noch nie einen gehört, geschweige denn gesehen habe.


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2016)

__ Laubfrösche sind eigentlich nicht zu überhören.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2016)

Hi Sandra,

haste Katzenwelse im Teich?

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2016)

und auch Hyla arborea legen ihren Laich in walnußgroßen Laichballen ab


----------



## Ares (15. Juni 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Sandra,
> 
> haste Katzenwelse im Teich?
> 
> MfG Frank



Nein.

Ich werde mal ein paar Tage warten und dann noch mal neue Fotos machen. Ich finde es total spannend, zu sehen was sich da entwickelt.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> und auch Hyla arborea legen ihren Laich in walnußgroßen Laichballen ab


ist  z. Z. meine Vermutung. Mal sehen....


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Sandra,
> 
> haste Katzenwelse im Teich?
> 
> MfG Frank


Hallo Frank und was sollen die bewirken?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2016)

Hi Rene,

deren Brut sieht halt mit ihrem dicken Kopf und dem Schwanz mit Flossensaum die erste Zeit Kaulquappen auch sehr ähnlich

MfG Frank


----------



## Ares (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

inzwischen sind die Zwerge ca.6 Tage alt und ich habe mal wieder Fotos gemacht. Das Glas hat übrigens einen Durchmesser von 7 cm.











Es bleibt spannend.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2016)

Ich kenne auch nur von Welsen eine Kaulquappen ähnliche Schwanzflossenform. Meine Panzerwelse sahen ähnlich au kurz nach dem Schlüpfen.
Fische haben aber nach meiner Erfahrung nie irgendwelche Schleimklumpen um die Eier.

Würde auf den neuen Bildern von Kaulquappen ausgehen. Wasserfrösch wäre mein Tipp. Die machen ziemlich kleine Laichballen; welche auch nach einiger Zeit ziemlich zerflettert aussehen.


----------



## Ares (26. Juni 2016)

Neues von den Zwergen:
2 Wochen nach dem Schlüpfen sind sie immer noch winzig und noch keine Beine in Sicht.
Zum Vergleich: das Karo hat eine Größe von 5 x 5 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ansicht von unten. Man sieht sogar die Darmschlingen.





Was mag das nur sein ?





Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2016)

Tolle Fotos auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Ares (26. Juni 2016)

Vielen dank, Christine!

Ich finde es mega spannend, was sich da entwickelt.

LG Sandra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2016)

Hi Sandra,

aufgrund der "einzelnen" Eier könnten es eventuell Rotbauchunken sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2016)

Hmm, hab mal anhand der Fotos hier geschaut http://www.kaulquappe.de/quappe01.htm und bin letztlich beim Laubfrosch gelandet. Bin gespannt, was wirklich rauskommt.


----------



## butzbacher (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sandra,

ich geh mal davon aus, dass deine PLZ-Angabe (41812) im Profil korrekt ist. Das würde Rotbauchunken definitiv ausschließen - die kommen da nicht vor (siehe hier:  
	
	



```
http://maps.iucnredlist.org/map.html?id=2865
```
Bei Laich und den daraus entstandenen Kaulquappen würde ich auch erstmal auf Laubfrosch tippen.

Gruß André


----------



## Ares (27. Juni 2016)

Ja, PLZ ist richtig.


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2016)

Hi

Molchquappen haben schon beim Schlüpfen Vorderbeine, Salamanderlarven kommen mit vier Beinen auf die Welt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

